# Pioneer DEX-P9 with ODR RS-A2 Amps



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

So I have toyed a bit in the past with a few of my DEX-P9s and the ODR amps.

Well tonight I spent quite some time seeing exactly what can be done if someone were to use a DEX-P9 head unit hooked up to multiple ODR amps, no DEQ in line. (DEQ cant be used because it doesnt have an optical/pbus out)

How? The DEX has the optical and IPbus out like most of you know, the ODR amps (RS-A2 in this case) have opitcal in with IPbus, no RCAs.










If one were to use a DEX without the DEQ you are limited to the simple audio adjustments. Bass at *100hz ONLY *+/- 8 db in 2 db steps, treble at* 10khz ONLY*, +/- 8db in 2db steps, along with fader/bal adjustments of the DEX. Right? Right. *Thats it*. Kinda silly IMO.

Now what happens if you take the DEX and start to daisy chain some ODR amps?

Your DEX now has more simple audio adjustments. Bass can be adjusted at one of the following. 63, 100, 160 or 250 hz @ +/- 12db in 1 db steps
Treble can be adjusted at one of the following 4k, 6.3k, 10k, or 16k @ =/- 12db in 1db steps. 










The ODR amps also adds listening position settings, like Pioneers of past, drivers, passengers, or all.










Now not only do you get the advantage of the digital signal straight to your amps, with the ability to daisy chain up to 8 ODR amps in line, you also get to add the 3 band Parametric EQ (PEQ) settings that are *built into the ODR amps*.










In THRU mode the 3 band PEQ having an adjustment of -12 to +12 db, you also get to choose and adjust your seperate frequencies for your low, mid, and high.
(this disables the amps built in network settings.)

Low frequencies are : 20, 25, 31.5, 40, 50, 63, 80, 100, 125, 160, 200, 250 and 315.
Mid frequencies are : 80, 100, 125, 160, 200, 250, 315, 400, 500, 630, 800, 1k, 1.25k, 1.6k.
High frequencies are : 1k, 1.25k, 1.6k, 2k, 2.5k, 3.15k, 4k, 5k, 6.3k, 8k, 10k, 12.5k, 16k, 20k
You can also choose the Q of each band, 1.8, 2.6, 4.3



















What is this? The ODR amps have dials on the top? Yes, you assign a position in the chain for the amps 1-8 with one of the dials. First amp is 1, second is 2, third is 3, etc. 
If you are using an older ODR EQ or something in line first, that would have to be position number 1, first amp would be 2, etc etc.

Another dial sets the amp sets the network mode setting of that particular amp. This dial can be selected for 1 of these 8 selections, like mentioned earlier, THRU mode disables the network. The amp is a straight through amp.

However if you set the dial on the amps to one of the other 7 settings listed below, you enable the network adjustment, phase adjustment and *time alignment built into the amp!* Time alignment can be set to inches, cm, or msec for adjustment. (sound familiar? yes, the same thing the DEQ-P9 does..) This network can also be defeated by and run in passive (see the pics where the sub setting is set to PAS (full range)

S.W. modes allows freq of 20-250hz in the following configurations
-S.W. MONO
-S.W. L 
-S.W. R
-S.W. ST (stereo)
-LOW freq of 25-10khz
-MID freq of 200-20khz
-HIGH freq of 1,600-20khz





































There is yet another dial on the amp where you assign if this amp will be FRONT or REAR. This determines where the amp will fall when you adjust the fader.

How does all this work? The DEX-P9 sends the digital signal to the amp via the optical cable and all the adjustments of that amp are controlled through the IPbus cable. Just like the DEQ-P9. The dials on the amp determine how they will fall in the daisy chain and how the network is set up inside of the amp. 

The key here for others who may not know, the ODR amps are not "just amps" they have a PEQ and network settings built into them. 

Just a tid bit of info about the possiblity of using ODR amps with the DEX I have been meaning to try out for some time and finally spent some time doing so tonight. I see many people using just the DEX-P9 with "regular" amps with RCAs, limited to the simple bass and treble adjustments of the DEX, using these ODR amps is another option, and a nice one IMO. You get rid of the RCA cables and add in some more adjustment.


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

And before anyone calls out the different faces in the series of pics, throughout the night I was comparing the faces.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

^Good review/walkthru you have here. Do you have a DEQ with you? If yes, maybe you can try DEX> first ODR amp > optical out > DEQ? I don't know as I only have a standard P9 combo right now.


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

kyheng said:


> ^Good review/walkthru you have here. Do you have a DEQ with you? If yes, maybe you can try DEX> first ODR amp > optical out > DEQ? I don't know as I only have a standard P9 combo right now.


I tried that, it didnt like it, wouldnt go into EQ mode or anything. It would flash equalizer really quick like it thought about trying then decided it couldnt.

With enough amps you would have network adjustment like you do with the DEQ-P9. Sub, Low, Mid, High, time alignment, phase, etc. If I feel like it I will hook up my three ODR RS-A2s to see how that network would could compare to say the DEQ-P9.

I would think the network adjustment should be the same, but you would lose the 31 band GraphicEQ that the DEQ-P9 has, you would have the 3 band ParmetricEQ that the ODR amps have. Thats what my brain thinks at 3am anyways, maybe I am wrong. Off to bed.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

The problem is, I don't have ODR amps yet. 
Basicly, for me 31band of GEQ sucks.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

ACRucrazy said:


> And before anyone calls out the different faces in the series of pics, throughout the night I was comparing the faces.


I still hate you.


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

This is good stuff. There's hope for the old Pioneer A1 and A2 amplifiers.

Scott


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

^You mean newer ODR not that nice? Considering the price of it?


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks for great Ideas, now if we could find some of those ODR amps


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

^You can get them in Ebay once a while.... Or you can try RS-P90... With this ACRucrazy's workable concept, now I'm more confident to get ODR amps(newer)....


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

I think id be willing to let my ODR amps go. I dont see my self using them anytime soon.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Just subscribing so I can read later . ACRucrazy, you still around?


----------



## Roberto (Jul 1, 2011)

ACRucrazy said:


> I think id be willing to let my ODR amps go. I dont see my self using them anytime soon.


Mate dint you like the sq of amp? why do you wanna sell?
can you describe the sonic characteristics of this amp?

cheers 

Roberto


----------



## wc_han (Nov 29, 2011)

bro, ur odr amp still available? want to sell? im interest ur amp^^


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

No, I no longer have them. All of my pioneer stuff is gone.
It would be nice if people could edit their own posts.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Not even the pair of A50?


----------



## mulletboy2 (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow, I had no idea that this was possible, That makes the 6 or 7 A1/A2 amps I have sat here a much more viable proposition  Thanks for the info.


----------



## soundboy (Jun 19, 2009)

*Some Nicely instal of ODR Amps (RS-A1 / RS-A2)*

I think this is nice inspiration some of 

So no problem to use old school ODR stuff.. 

Saab 9000









Saab 9000









MB E500 (w124)









MB C180 Sport (w201) 









MB 190E 2-5-16V









BMW 520 (E34)









Audi 80 (B4)









To end, from my early car/the ugly install!! (never got this finished)
MB 190E 2.3-16V (is 4x RS-A2, box over amps is subwofer box for 1x10")


----------



## daudioman (Mar 17, 2008)

Yes this thread is dead but I am trying to bring it back to life...

As a sidebar to this has anyone ever used the 1st GEN ODR head units (RS-D2, RS-K1) with any of the newer ODR amps like the RS-A9X or the RS-A7? I am attempting this for space reasons and from my understanding the newer amps would save space; that is an install would not have to have a RS-P1/RS-P50 in the trunk....I am hoping the newer amps with provide signal processing and amplification in a smaller chassis. 

Is this even possible....any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You should be able to. I know you could use the older decks with the newer processors. It might show the l/r on the newer stuff as f/r on the older decks.

I would email Pioneer Europe.

I would also ask over on Talkaudio forums...there are/were some Pioneer Team guys on there. And could email Turner Audio over in the UK and ask...Mark Turner is a nice guy and very knowledgeabl- he is/was on Team Pioneer..


----------



## daudioman (Mar 17, 2008)

I knew about people upgrading the processors in older configurations so I assumed this was no problem. 

Thanks very much for the info. I'll take it up with Team Pioneer and see about this...


----------



## soundboy (Jun 19, 2009)

daudioman said:


> Yes this thread is dead but I am trying to bring it back to life...
> 
> As a sidebar to this has anyone ever used the 1st GEN ODR head units (RS-D2, RS-K1) with any of the newer ODR amps like the RS-A9X or the RS-A7? I am attempting this for space reasons and from my understanding the newer amps would save space; that is an install would not have to have a RS-P1/RS-P50 in the trunk....I am hoping the newer amps with provide signal processing and amplification in a smaller chassis.
> 
> Is this even possible....any thoughts would be appreciated.


Hey!

YES, is NO PROBLEM to use ODR RS-D2 to new amps RS-A9/A7 

Some I got information about that, so will this be difference : 

Right = front

Left = rear

RS-D2 have front and rear function, but RS-D7RII have left and right! 

Information is from early Team Pioneer guy/Ketil. (Black BMW 728L)


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

So my guess was right then.


----------



## daudioman (Mar 17, 2008)

Seems like you were correct.

I have my eye of getting some of these amps then and the RS-A7's also. It seems silly NOT to use them given the advantages (Power, signal processing, less complicated install). 

Thanks for yours and everyone's help figuring this out!

If anyone is looking to get rid of their ODR gear contact me ........thanks!


----------



## soundboy (Jun 19, 2009)

daudioman said:


> Seems like you were correct.
> 
> I have my eye of getting some of these amps then and the RS-A7's also. It seems silly NOT to use them given the advantages (Power, signal processing, less complicated install).
> 
> ...


Have u try it ?


----------



## soundboy (Jun 19, 2009)

Just ask, have someone try this two ODR unit and hear difference? 

OLD model : RS-D2 (1993)

NEW model : RS-D7RII (2005)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2015)

Just wanted to hear i annonce would be interested in my 2 x RS-A1 and 4 x RS-A2.
Also have the RS-P1


----------

